# 9A from bear mountain bridge south to city.



## edt12b32 (Jan 28, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what rte 9A, and 9 are like if they are bike friendly, etc?
I will be coming across Bear Mountain Bridge, and heading south all the way back to Manhattan.
From what I can tell, I take 9A south and at Crotonville, get onto 9 and take that all the way back (it turns into Broadway at Sleepy Hollow).
Are there better, nicer, more friendly ways to get back to the city?
Any and all guidance would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

You should look into the North County trail. This bike path will bring you down to Van Courtland Park. From there, you can jump on Broadway and take it all the way down

http://www.nycbikemaps.com/maps/north-and-south-county-trailways-bike-map/


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Bluffplace said:


> You should look into the North County trail. This bike path will bring you down to Van Courtland Park. From there, you can jump on Broadway and take it all the way down
> 
> North and South County Trailways Bike Map | NYC Bike Maps


Wow...this is a wonderful trail. I am wondering if you knew about the climbing. Is it hilly? Is is also a shaded trail?

Thanks!


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

I've never been on the trail but heard its easy


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

edt12b32 said:


> Can anyone tell me what rte 9A, and 9 are like if they are bike friendly, etc?
> I will be coming across Bear Mountain Bridge, and heading south all the way back to Manhattan.
> From what I can tell, I take 9A south and at Crotonville, get onto 9 and take that all the way back (it turns into Broadway at Sleepy Hollow).
> Are there better, nicer, more friendly ways to get back to the city?
> ...


None of this route, Rt's 6&202 to 9, then 9 south to 9A, then 9A south to NYC is good for cycling. As in, awful for cycling. 

Rt 6 & 202 from the bridge down to 9 is one lane each direction, winding, steep, blind turns and filled with cars. You stand a very good chance of getting killed riding this road. 

Then Rt 9 south to Ossining is essentially an interstate type highway and while there is a shoulder for sections, there isn't one along the stretch immediately south of the 6/202 interchange, as well as the stretch thru Peekskil. (EDIT: There is a bike path on Rt 9 from Ossining to Croton MTA, but that's about the only place I would ride along here).

Rt 9A south thru Ossining and onward to NYC is 2 lanes each direction, no shoulders, cars going 40- 60. Your call.

If you insist on going south to NYC on the east side of the Hudson, your best bet from the bridge is to go north on 9D, then east, first road thru the mountains (Cat Rock Rd. Note that S Mountain Rd. is dirt) and make your way south east (You can't ride Rt 202 - Bear Mt. Parkway) to Yorktown Heights, where you can do as others suggest and catch the North and South County trails down to Van Cortland Park (with the detour on 9A for a mile thru Elmsford) Note that heading east from around Garrison takes you up and down some immensely steep hills, while you head around the NE side of Peekskill. Best bring some serious hill gears. 

Or do as most cyclists out of the city do and ride Rt 9W on the west side to Nyack, then follow the rest of the riders south on River Rd (do not ride 9w just south of Nyack, no shoulder and a rider was killed on this road in June) to Piermont. Then up to 9W and sown to the bridge. And watch out for the Ft Lee cops giving tickets, they hate cyclists this year. 

And have fun.

Steve B,


----------

